# Ppi 900.4 killer?



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Q800.4 2Ω


Q800.4 digital amplifiers is all about a mini compact design, where performance is not sacrificed! Max Output Power of 4x 225w RMS at 2Ohms




prvaudio.com






































Or









Q1200.4 2Ω


Q1200.4 digital amplifiers is all about a mini compact design, where performance is not sacrificed! Max Output Power of 4x 325w RMS at 2Ohms




prvaudio.com


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

I think SQ with PPI.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

waldojeffershead said:


> I think SQ with PPI.


What about the 900.4 is SQ?


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

96jimmyslt said:


> What about the 900.4 is SQ?


The Philips chipset. Sound Quality oriented


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

waldojeffershead said:


> The Philips chipset. Sound Quality oriented


Damn had no idea. You think it's better than a crescendo 800/4? My buddy has like 3 900.4's and he's about to swap 1 for a zed lev 2 to run 6 speakers.


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

There’s a 200x4 ESX class-D 4ch. Just picked up their 150x4 from member ANS on here. Looking for the right monoblock to pair it with. Hoping for an ultra efficient [email protected] Looking into the SALT 2 & 3

if I wanted that wattage at a steal of a price, I’d look at the JP line of class-D amps on DOWN4SOUNDSHOP


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

waldojeffershead said:


> There’s a 200x4 ESX class-D 4ch. Just picked up their 150x4 from member ANS on here. Looking for the right monoblock to pair it with. Hoping for an ultra efficient [email protected] Looking into the SALT 2 & 3
> 
> if I wanted that wattage at a steal of a price, I’d look at the JP line of class-D amps on DOWN4SOUNDSHOP


Link to the 4 channel? How many watts does it do at 4 ohm bridged?


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

96jimmyslt said:


> Link to the 4 channel? How many watts does it do at 4 ohm bridged?


ESX QE1200.4 4 x 200/300 Watts RMS @ 4/2 Ohms
Down4Sound JP234 RMS POWER: 234W x 4 @ 14.4v - 4 ohms


----------

